# BLACK soap



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

My DH wants me to make a solid BLACK soap. Can this be done with goat milk or will it always be grey? Has anybody done this?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

It can be done with black oxide, but it also makes black/grey lather which most people do not like... 
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Activated charcoal works nicely. Also supposed to draw toxins out of your skin.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have made an almost black soap with charcoal and 100% goat milk. I don't remember the color of lather but I think it was white. Has been awhile since I tried the soap.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I made a soap with a black layer on the top. I colored it with black mica. It wasn't pretty, probably because the layer on the bottom was naturally tan. I used the scent "black sandalwood." Course, I hate that scent, but sell a lot of it. I haven't tried it for lather. Guess I should.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I have a shop that is down on the gulf that is interested in carrying my soaps - My DH wants me to make a solid black soap called Oil Spill - black lather would not matter


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

:LOL What scent will you use?


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe a musky scent


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

boy if you called it 'oil spill' and got a certain % to be donated to some disaster relife fund, that would be good PR! Either way the name is cathy and cute!


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Great idea. I will find a good animal disaster fund, another thing to google and do that. Right now a % of my pet bars goes to Sunkissed Acres - A wonderful horse and dog rescue in north west Georgia. I have been trying to support them for a couple of years - Lori is a wonderful person.


----------

